# solis scala tipo 166 tweak



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Hi, I am looking at a 50 pound grinder *solis scala tipo 166 *http://international.solis.com/Grinder_Scala.html

I know it is not the best, but...there is this tweak where you can adjust the burrs...

http://www.kwilson.fsnet.co.uk/grinder_tweaks.htm

Has anyone did this to a grinder with good results?


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Tried this tweak so much that ,on the espresso setting it will produce anything from a dust one minute to a grind that shoots through in 16 seconds , I am trying to find out how to reset to factory settings so that I can sell it !!!


----------

